# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Материализация Ваше мнение

## Арсений Глазков

Материализация(на санскрите-Прашара-сиддхи) Шива-Лингама на Махашиваратри  Аватаром Господа Шивы Бхагаваном Шри Бала Саи Баба(Курнул,Индия) Вопрос как это возможно,механизм

----------


## Арсений Глазков

http://us.sribalasai.com/

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

иллюстрация к вопросу не подтверждает материализации. ИМХО.

----------


## Арсений Глазков

Подтверждает,кроме видео еще есть тысячи свидетелей,показ по ТВ и сама личность

----------


## Арсений Глазков

почитайте сайт плиз

----------


## vijitatma das

Йог, достигший незначительных сиддхи и сделавший на этом популярность. Шрила Прабхупада называл его мошенником.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Шрила Прабхупада называл его мошенником.


Только, наверное, не его, а кого-то похожего. Это какой-то новый йог, молодой.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Только, наверное, не его, а кого-то похожего. Это какой-то новый йог, молодой.


Ой, похоже я перепутал его с Сатья-Сай-Бабой. Прошу прощения.

----------

